# Cat in heat????



## 1der (Feb 6, 2008)

How long is a cat in heat? How often?
1der


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Can last up to about 2 weeks. And they can go back in within a matter of days...so basically almost ongoing until they are inseminated or spayed.


----------

